# Discount Code for Brambleberry



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 9, 2014)

Does anyone know of any codes going on for July for Brambleberry?  Someone told me that there is free shipping with the coupon code JulyJoy but it was a no go   Wondering if there are any out there I'm not finding.  Putting my order in tonight!


----------



## LunaSkye (Jul 10, 2014)

This is my main website of choice for coupons:
http://www.retailmenot.com/view/brambleberry.com

I don't know how helpful it is, but it better than nothing if you are buying one of those items. The free shipping coupon may not work, though.


----------

